# Win 10 x64 drivers for an Acer Aspire 5050-5430.



## Saubha82 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have an older system, an Acer Aspire 5050-5430, which was sitting there gathering dust, so I decided to install Windows 10 on it to give it some use. Unfortunately, it seems that Acer has taken down its Windows Vista x64 drivers which were the last supported drivers it carried. Do you know of anywhere else where I can find the last 64 bit drivers so that I can get my hardware optimally functional? I have been looking hard, but haven't really had any luck. The USB 2.0 ports are detected as 1.1's in Windows 10, and some other issues which could clearly be fixed with compatible drivers. I do hope you can help, thanks so much!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact SNID number and serial number on that Acer Aspire 5050-5430 laptop?

What's the exact Windows version on its Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker?

Which country was it purchased?

---------------------------------------------------------------

It appears to have driver support only for Windows XP 32-bit and Windows Vista 32-bit.

I doubt if Windows 10 will install in it, but if it does, I doubt it will have drivers for all of its devices.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Saubha82 (Jan 13, 2016)

flavallee said:


> What's the exact SNID number and serial number on that Acer Aspire 5050-5430 laptop?
> 
> What's the exact Windows version on its Certificate-Of-Authenticity sticker?
> 
> ...


It was purchased in the USA through TigerDirect, I don't have the other information, because I am currently away from it. It came running Windows Vista Basic 32-bit even though it is a 64-bit machine. I have upgraded it quite a bit since then, as it came with only 1 GB of RAM and now it has the maximum of 4. Well, I guess not quite a bit, since this is the only possible upgrade. I am not sure how all of this information would help though? I had been running Windows 7 Pro x64 on it for years smoothly and without incident. It is just with this recent upgrade that I need to find these drivers again, and I can't seem to locate them.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> It was purchased in the USA through TigerDirect
> It came running Windows Vista Basic 32-bit


Thanks for that information, but I still need an answer to the first question in post #2.

Are you trying to install Windows 10 Home or Pro, 32-bit or 64-bit?

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Saubha82 (Jan 13, 2016)

flavallee said:


> Thanks for that information, but I still need an answer to the first question in post #2.
> 
> Are you trying to install Windows 10 Home or Pro, 32-bit or 64-bit?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


I already have installed Windows 10 Pro 64-bit, hence mentioning "Win 10 x64" when I started this thread. The other information, I am at my office right now not at home, so I do not have it yet. I will have to go home and check but, given the age of the laptop, I would not be entirely surprised if it has weathered away or slipped off. I will let you know.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You said *"I decided to install Windows 10 on it to give it some use".*
You didn't say it was actually installed, so I didn't know for sure.

I'll check back here later today or tomorrow morning.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Saubha82 (Jan 13, 2016)

flavallee said:


> You said *"I decided to install Windows 10 on it to give it some use".*
> You didn't say it was actually installed, so I didn't know for sure.
> 
> I'll check back here later today or tomorrow morning.
> ...


Sorry if there was any confusion, if you do know of places where I may locate these drivers, I would certainly appreciate your help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The identity of its primary devices (graphics, audio, wireless, ethernet, etc.) needs to be confirmed first.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Saubha82 (Jan 13, 2016)

flavallee said:


> The identity of its primary devices (graphics, audio, wireless, ethernet, etc.) needs to be confirmed first.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Ah right, I will have to look at the device manager when I return home. I just remember not being able to get specifics about the manfacturer of the USB hub from there. This is unfortunate, because only 1/3 of the ports are identified by Windows as USB 2.0, even though in fact they all are.


----------

